
Laurie Garrett: 'Why America has no idea how many people have Covid-19' - hhs
https://twitter.com/Laurie_Garrett/status/1237784291872030721
======
starfallg
Thread unrolled -

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1237784291872030721.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1237784291872030721.html)

It's a pretty damning testimony of the current incompetence in the FDA, CDC
and WH.

